
New Yorkers Can Now Get Unlimited Uber for $100 - jrwan
http://www.forbes.com/sites/briansolomon/2016/09/27/unlimited-uber-rides-new-york-100-dollars-subscription-october/#4ae5c247570a
======
armandtamzarian
While this is interesting, Manhattan is the least useful area for this since
the subway is already so good. A dense area with a poor subway system seems
more helpful (but I'm assuming less profitable)

~~~
melling
Nah, Uber in Manhattan is useful. There's a reason there are 12,000 cabs.
Sure, if i'm near the proper subway line to get me somewhere quickly it's
great. However, there are plenty of times the subway isn't the best choice.

